# den Browser auffordern html-seite nachzuladen



## med-chelly (7. Okt 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin hier hilflos und weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Ich möchte ein javaScript-code, den ich in einer html-seite einbetten wird.
Der Code sollte folgendes tun und zwar den Browser dazu zu bringen ein html-seite nachzuladen.

Dh. ich schicke eine http-Anfrage an dem Server, der gibt mir eine html-seite mit einem eingebetteten javascript-code.
Wenn der Browser die seite bekommt, sorgt diese javascript-code dafür, dass der Browser noch eine html-seite nachlädt.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich klar ausdrücken können.

Ich brauche euch 
Gruß

mchelly


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Okt 2006)

Naja, nicht ganz...

Soll die Seite dann automatisch nach einigen Sekunden angezeigt werden? Oder was meinst du sonst mit nachladen?


----------



## Guest (7. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

es ist eigentlich so, die Erste hhtp-Anfrage fordert eine html-seite namens z.B page.html.
Bevor die Seite an dem Browser zurück gesendt wird, wird eine javascript-code in der Seite eingebettet und dies 
fordert der Browser dazu eine die neuste-version von der seite page.html z.B page01.html.

Diese Verfahren soll mir ermöglichen die Caching Probleme zu beseitigen.
Ich habe alles vorbereitet eigentlich mit javaServlets, mir fehlt bloß der Code dazu dies zu realisieren.

Ich glaube das mit dem Nachladen nach einer bestimmten Zeit ist auch nicht schlecht, dann kann ich vielleicht die Zeit minimal einstellen.

Vielen Dank
mchelly


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Okt 2006)

Um eine Seite nach einer bestimmten Wartezeit zu laden braucht man kein JavaScript.
Das geht mit einem einfachen Meta-Tag:

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; url=http://www.java-forum.org/">
```


----------

